# MSI R5670-PMD1G Radeon HD 5670 1 GB



## W1zzard (Jan 25, 2010)

MSI's new R5670-PMD1G is one of the few HD 5670 cards that come with 1 GB of video memory, as opposed to 512 MB on most other designs. This review will answer whether there is any point in 1 GB of memory on a card like the HD 5670 or if 512 MB is enough.

*Show full review*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2010)

only 16 USD more thats pretty nice considering some charge like 50 USD more for having double the ram.


----------



## skylamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Great review, gewd job WiZZaRd )


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2010)

any opinions on that new clock profile table at the end of the overclocking page? any additional requests?


----------



## wolf (Jan 27, 2010)

I only just noticed that W1zzard and I think it's an excellent contribution to your reviews.

Clock states like that are becoming more and more commonplace in today's cards and it's good to know what each of them are for a card you own.

As a suggestion, where possible it would be good to have the measured voltage and the reported voltage, like for example on a 5870 where reported 3d voltage is 1.162, it would be nice to see whats actually flowing to the GPU during load.


----------



## mtosev (Jan 27, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> any opinions on that new clock profile table at the end of the overclocking page? any additional requests?



interesting. where do you measure it? as i have no idea were you measure the voltage with a multimeter.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2010)

wolf said:


> I only just noticed that W1zzard and I think it's an excellent contribution to your reviews.
> 
> Clock states like that are becoming more and more commonplace in today's cards and it's good to know what each of them are for a card you own.
> 
> As a suggestion, where possible it would be good to have the measured voltage and the reported voltage, like for example on a 5870 where reported 3d voltage is 1.162, it would be nice to see whats actually flowing to the GPU during load.



whether voltage reporting is possible at all depends on the board design etc. (basically only volterra controllers). then there is what the card "requests", that can either be a number or a VID bit pattern, and i know very little about that. then there are numerous implementation bugs, for example a vendor choses to use a different voltage controller that has no i2c support, but just uses the same bios that tries to set voltages via i2c but nothing happens. card runs fine, voltage extracted via that method are wrong...

i can measure gpu voltage on all cards manually and reliably, no matter what controller they use. just use the multimeter, problem solved



> where do you measure it?


look at the board design, try a few different points, i tend to use components with big through hole soldering (easy to attach to) or bigger smd capacitors


----------



## maf (Jan 27, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> any opinions on that new clock profile table at the end of the overclocking page?


Brilliant. For anyone interested in building systems that are low power at idle/desktop/web browsing etc (and run cool/quiet) this is just the sort of info wanted. Especially when some of the non reference designs try to save a few cents on manufacturing by using a chip that doesn't lower voltage at idle.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Jan 27, 2010)

nice review, nice card for the price


----------

